# Walk in the woods



## DeClasse Era (Jun 3, 2010)

I managed to take some photos while on a walk through the woods today. This is Xada (pronounced Zay-Duh) she is three this year and pure bred. She absolutely loves to swim and hike.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a great day you look like you had! I love hiking with my dogs!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Lovely photos.


----------



## DeClasse Era (Jun 3, 2010)

It was a great day and the bugs weren't horrible either, so that is a plus. The only issue we had was the fact that she finds bumble bees to be excellent toys.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She's beautiful, looks like she had a fun day!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i love a walk in the woods
with the dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you live in a great hiking area.
that's excellent for you and your dogs.



MaggieRoseLee said:


> What a great day you look like you had! I love hiking with my dogs!


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

Goooood times! Looks fun! I can't wait to do that stuff with my dog, get away from everything. Just us two


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

She is lovely


----------



## DeClasse Era (Jun 3, 2010)

> She is lovely


Thanks, my sister saw her when she was about 16 weeks and didn't like how she looked, but she has seen updated photos since then and seems to be eating her words. 

I love to just walk with her, not necessarily having a goal in mind or a time limit. Keeps the walk fun and relaxed. I sometimes walk the majority of the day. She doesn't seem to mind so we'll keep going. Haha.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

what a beatiful place for a hike, I bet you both had lots of fun.


----------

